# How old is my "new" Surefire



## Hightower (Aug 30, 2014)

Morning,
last week I found a sweet,old surefire at my dealer. It is an E1 exucutive. Serialnumber is A00120. Can anybody tell my the age?








Best Regards

Michael


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 30, 2014)

Not sure what you paid, but looks like you scored a nice one! I and many others are envious.


----------



## @cafecomfacas (Aug 30, 2014)

Want to sell it? Haha! Just kidding! Nice one!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## archimedes (Aug 30, 2014)

This link might help ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/263843

... congrats !


----------



## Hightower (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you all for the help and the kind words. I just double-checked the user manual. The copyright is from 2000. That sounds right.

Best regards

Michael


----------



## BIGLOU (Aug 30, 2014)

Is that the original battery? Doesnt look like a Duracell. What was the voltage?


----------



## Hightower (Aug 31, 2014)

It looks like the original battery. The label says "Not for Retail Trade". Its a Panasonic 3V.


----------



## cubebike (Aug 31, 2014)

Correct me if I was wrong. Surefire used Duracell before they have their own production. The Panasonic cell is current production and available these days. I have handful of Panasonic cell bought recently.


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice find Michael :thumbsup: Maybe it´s time to finaly visit our local gun store for the very first time to see if they might have some dead wood on their shelfs too..... 
(and who cares about the battery?)


----------

